# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται χαμστεράκια!

## Niva2gr

Απο αύριο μάλλον θα φιλοξενήσω τα 10 μίνι χαμστεράκια μιάς φίλης μου! Αρχικά ήταν 2 και... καταλαβαίνετε...
Τα χαμστερούδια είναι στη Λιβαδειά, όμως πάνε και όπου πάει ΚΤΕΛ!
Το ζευγάρι είναι κάτω απο 6 μηνών και τα μικρά είναι απο 10 ημερών μέχρι ενός μηνός!

Παιδιά, προλάβετε! Χαρίζονται σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται!

----------


## demis

Θα ρωτησω μια φιλη μου που σκεφτεται να παρει χαμστερακι. Και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν τελικα παρει σιγουρα θα προτιμησει απο σπιτι κ οχι απο πετσοπ! Θα τη ρωτησω αν ενδιαφερεται θα σου πω.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ευχαριστώ Θέμη! Περιμένω απάντηση!

----------


## demis

λοιπον τη ρωτησ κ μου ειπε οτι 99,9 % θα παρει χαμστερακι. Αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιρναει κτελ απο λιβαδια για Ξανθη.

----------


## Niva2gr

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο Λιβαδειά-Ξάνθη...
Αν θέλει η ξαδέρφη σου μπορώ να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να το στείλω με κούριερ, με ανθρώπινες συνθήκες, όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να πληρώσει τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## demis

Δε ξερω ειπε πως δεν ειναι σιγουρη ακομη κ καλυτερα που δεν κανει βιαστηκες κινησεις αλλα ειπε πως αν δεν βρουν τα χαμστερακια σπιτι μεχρι να αποφασισει θα μας πει. ΥΓ Δεν ειναι αδερφη μου φιλη μου ειναι! μακαρι οι δικοι μου να αφηναν να μπει χαμστερακι στο σπιτι.

----------


## zemix

καλημέρα, απο λιβαδειά θεσσαλονίκη πάει? και με το κτελ, κάτω απο ποιές συνθήκες θα ρθουν γιατί κάτι έχει πάρει το αυτί μου για χώρο αποσκευών και έχω φρικάρει λίγο!

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπα...
Δεν πάει...
Όσο για το χώρο αποσκευών, έχουν ακουστεί ιστορίες φρίκης, όμως τα χαμστεράκια θα ταξιδέψουν με παγοκύστη και βρεγμένη πετσέτα και δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Σήμερα παρέλαβα τα χαμστεράκια!
Τελικά είναι 2 ενήλικα, 6 έφηβοι και τρία μωρά!

Μόνο του ενός το φύλο ξέρω στα σίγουρα, που είναι αρσενικό και μάλλον ο πατέρας όλων. Τα άλλα είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να τα ξεχωρίσω.

Λοιπόν, ποιός θέλει μωρά-μωρά χαμστεράκια;

----------


## Niva2gr

Δυστυχώς έχω κακά νέα...

Τα χαμστεράκια, όντας ήδη ταλαιπωρημένα απο γέννες και στρίμωγμα μέσα στο κλουβί, δεν άντεξαν το άγχος της αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος και τη ζέστη των ημερών. Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν επιβιώσει μόνο 3 απο τα αρχικά... Η οικογένεια που μου τα έδωσε για φιλοξενία θέλει να κρατήσει ένα, επομένως έχω αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο 2 για να χαρίσω.

----------


## Niva2gr

Κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τα μικρούλια;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βαλε φωτο μαρια...
κριμα για αυτ απου δεν αντεξαν..

----------


## Niva2gr

Σήμερα είμαστε -1...
Μόνο το αρχικό ζευγάρι άντεξε απο το οποίο ένα μάλλον θα κρατήσω εγώ και το άλλο θα του πάρουν αυτοί που μου το έδωσαν, οπότε κλειδώνω την αγγελία.

----------

